# Help me decide.........



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm designing a new logo for a friends site, and I can't decide which I like best.
What do you guys like best??............... 

1. - Bright colors with the animals inside the rings......









2. - Bright colors with animals over lapping....... 









3. - Colors more subdued, with animals inside the rings.....









4. - Colors more subdued, with animals over lapping....... 









5. - Or something totally differant, I can change any aspect of the design, so suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

I like #5 because of the color of the ring around the parrot. It would be nice if you could make the circles less edgey, and change them to colors that aren't as bold (the blue is good, maybe a tan, or something).

And the bunny is cute


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks  
What do you mean by "edgey"?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Number 4 for sure the colors compliment the animal and they are primary colors so they grab attention better than the last graphic.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

With the bright colors, I see the rings first, with the darker colors, I notice the animals first. I also say flip the animals so they are looking toward the center of the logo. You have that in the first set, but not the second. I like the rings overlapping each other like they are tangled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

The edges of the circles look a bit spikey or jagged, imo. That's what I meant.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Ichthius said:


> The edges of the circles look a bit spikey or jagged, imo. That's what I meant.


Yes, I agree, I have it in huge pixel. But that will clear up once I finalise and clarify.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

SueM- they are all good work. I'm a Marketing/Sales guy and I see this type of stuff regularly. Without knowing what the actual size usage will be it is hard to say, but I'd put my money on number five.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> With the bright colors, I see the rings first, with the darker colors, I notice the animals first. I also say flip the animals so they are looking toward the center of the logo. You have that in the first set, but not the second. I like the rings overlapping each other like they are tangled.


ditto all of these.

TR


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks everyone, for the input, I'll post the final when I get it finished


----------

